# Bagging a RSX



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the forums and would like to see if I can get some info... I have searched and have not been able to figure out what is what.
I show my car and I am currently dropped on Buddyclub N+ coilovers and I would like to do the following...
1: drop down to a flush tire wheel setup
2: be able to raise the car up for driveways etc. (1-2 finger clearance)
3: have a car that will handle as well as it currently does.
4: I have air jacks installed but not hooked up yet and would like to use the same 5 gallon tank and Viair 480c for both setups as only one would be utilized at a time. 
5: I have a 5 gallon tank with 9 ports, 1/4" line and some fittings so far. I know I need at least one 480c maybe 2.
Here are some pics of the car currently...
















tia,
Ron


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

You have any pictures of an RSX's suspension so we can get an idea of what it's setup like?
Where did you get the air jacks? I've been dying for a set now that I've got the air.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (Retromini)*

The Air Jacks are D2 racing Air Jacks that I picked up off a Show Car...
Here is a link to a thread that has pics of the suspension on someone elses car...
http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=362347
Does this help?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

Well do you want to run valves or a manifold valve?
Are you going to run a switch box and analog/digi guages?
or all Digital management?
The air jacks should be simple enough to tie into the bag set up just need some extra fittings for all that.
As far as sitting flush if there isnt any RSXs that you know currently on air it's going to be a real test and go kind of experiment since air kind of makes wheel planning tricky.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Well do you want to run valves or a manifold valve?
Are you going to run a switch box and analog/digi guages?
or all Digital management?
The air jacks should be simple enough to tie into the bag set up just need some extra fittings for all that.
As far as sitting flush if there isnt any RSXs that you know currently on air it's going to be a real test and go kind of experiment since air kind of makes wheel planning tricky.

I am running valves for the air jacks... what would you suggest?
I have heard analog gauges are less expensive route but I would really like for when I have a driveway to be able to raise it to a predetermined amount and then be able to hit a switch and have it return to the original setting after... I assume this is possible but I don't kbnow what is involved.
I can currently get my car sitting flush with the BC N+ setup but then I can't go in driveways (even sideways without scraping.
tia,
Ron


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

Analog and switches is cheaper yes, but if you want the ability to drop it up and down to specific PSIs then a digi system is what you are going to want to run... 
but honestly using a switch box and guages you can do that fairly quickly and save yourself the ~200ish change.
What exactly are air jacks? i dont think i'm thinking of the same thing... i looked up the product descrip for the D2s and it was highly bland and unhelpful.
Regular valves that you build up w. fittings is great for the price, but manifold valves save time/space/clutter for about ~150ish more in total price. Also they COULD break down meaning you have to replace the whole block as opposed to valves where if one breaks you spend "XX.XX" on one valve and you're back on the road.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Analog and switches is cheaper yes, but if you want the ability to drop it up and down to specific PSIs then a digi system is what you are going to want to run... 
but honestly using a switch box and guages you can do that fairly quickly and save yourself the ~200ish change.
What exactly are air jacks? i dont think i'm thinking of the same thing... i looked up the product descrip for the D2s and it was highly bland and unhelpful.
Regular valves that you build up w. fittings is great for the price, but manifold valves save time/space/clutter for about ~150ish more in total price. Also they COULD break down meaning you have to replace the whole block as opposed to valves where if one breaks you spend "XX.XX" on one valve and you're back on the road.

OK.. I guess analog is the way to go..
Air Jacks raise the car off the ground for tire removal.. think F1 cars








Regular valves would be 2 way... I think that means fill and dump or would they be 3 way? I'm thinking regular might be the way to go just incase one breaks down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am assuming it is not uncommon for them to breakdown. If they are unlikely to breakdown then I think the manifold would be the best way.


_Modified by rsxer63 at 6:22 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

ok, gotcha.
so i'm thinking you could run 2 additonal valves (UP/DOWN) for all 4 jacks or break it down and have F&R seperate kind of personal choice..
So 2 dual needle guages, 10 switch- switch box, 10-12 valves, fittings and bags ofcourse and you're set up...
one 480 will fill the tank up failry quickly, depending upon how much you play w. them. 
I run 2 400Cs which is the semi compareable model to the 480 (minus sealed in internals for under car storage and slightly faster fill cycle) and once my compressors kick on in about 45 seconds my tank is back full.
RSXs have IIRS correct? 
Another reason i was saying you dont NEED digi management is that if you're running 1/4" or 3/8" lines you can dial in a stance by touching the switchbox real quick, i've got it down to where i can dump it down to my ride height almost every time on 1st flick. just sayin...it is a nice option if you got the $$$ for it











_Modified by Still Fantana at 8:30 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_ok, gotcha.
so i'm thinking you could run 2 additonal valves (UP/DOWN) for all 4 jacks or break it down and have F&R seperate kind of personal choice..
So 2 dual needle guages, 10 switch- switch box, 10-12 valves, fittings and bags ofcourse and you're set up...
one 480 will fill the tank up failry quickly, depending upon how much you play w. them. 
I run 2 400Cs which is the semi compareable model to the 480 (minus sealed in internals for under car storage and slightly faster fill cycle) and once my compressors kick on in about 45 seconds my tank is back full.
RSXs have IIRS correct? 
Another reason i was saying you dont NEED digi management is that if you're running 1/4" or 3/8" lines you can dial in a stance by touching the switchbox real quick, i've got it down to where i can dump it down to my ride height almost every time on 1st flick. just sayin...it is a nice option if you got the $$$ for it








_Modified by Still Fantana at 8:30 PM 6-16-2009_

Yes the RSX is Independant Rear Suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sounds good so far... now I have read some peep say there is no way a air bag setup will handle as good as coilovers and I've heard the opposite. So I am confused here. I def want it to handle well.
Also the air jacks will need to be setup to where they cannot me activated if the engine is running or moving... I'm thinking maybe a direct wire to the switch with a manual ballvalve as a positive shutoff after the tank but before the valves going to the air jacks.


_Modified by rsxer63 at 6:45 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

Handling is subjective to people, i think mine handle's fine but others would think it's horrible.
one thing to think about is your car may not ride as "sporty" dumped out when you're rolling around but if you up the PSI in the bag itll give you the feeling you are looking for (atleast it does when i beef up the PSI and get a lil spirited w. driving)
Have any sway bars in? are you planning on running bags over coilovers up front? (i'm pretty sure it looks like you can)
I know there is a ton of debate around bags vs coils and it just depends what kind of $$ you fork over for that perfect set up. I'm happy w. mine but i dont usually do anything other than drive slowly to work dumped out


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Handling is subjective to people, i think mine handle's fine but others would think it's horrible.
one thing to think about is your car may not ride as "sporty" dumped out when you're rolling around but if you up the PSI in the bag itll give you the feeling you are looking for (atleast it does when i beef up the PSI and get a lil spirited w. driving)
Have any sway bars in? are you planning on running bags over coilovers up front? (i'm pretty sure it looks like you can)
I know there is a ton of debate around bags vs coils and it just depends what kind of $$ you fork over for that perfect set up. I'm happy w. mine but i dont usually do anything other than drive slowly to work dumped out









I have a Comptech adjustable rear sway... max stiffness right now plus welded subframe connectors, crossbeam and a 6 point bolt in cage to stiffen the ride up for handling. What do you mean by "bags over coilovers"? Is that where I could run my BC N+ and cut the springs down a bit and run a smaller bag?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

W. bags over coils you take out the spring completely and usually the spring hat and replace it w.a bag (Uvair Aerosports) and a plate that goes on the top and bottom of the bag.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_W. bags over coils you take out the spring completely and usually the spring hat and replace it w.a bag (Uvair Aerosports) and a plate that goes on the top and bottom of the bag. 

yes that is what I was thinking of.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

Well the only real puzzle is getting the rear portion squared away...
Most likely will use some sort of Air house II or Slam Specialty Re-5? 6? All depends, i dont have access to look at photos at work so i can check out your suspension in that link.
seems like you are well on your way to having a bagged RSX


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (Still Fantana)*

judging from this picture...








it looks like you may need a sleeved bag for the rear as well.
and here's a picture of the fronts for reference:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (adROCK319)*

So one of the champman kits would work, or Firestone rear bag?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i think chapmans would be too long for the rear.
i honestly think you could do the uvair all the way around.
id look around though, i bet someone has a kit out there.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i think chapmans would be too long for the rear.


Agreed...you'll want to look at the chapman airover sleeve struts for the rears. I run the medium length ones on my car. 
EDIT: You may want to check airrunner too. They do a bunch of bolt-on kits for Acura's. http://www.airrunnersystems.co...acura
You can get them cheaper than this from various air suppliers.
http://easystreetair.com/index...y=208










_Modified by Retromini at 7:20 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

Would the Firestone work with the Buddy Club N+... that way I could keep the adjustability of the N+?
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Bagging a RSX (rsxer63)*

just did a pchop for a local.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rsxer63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsxer63* »_Would the Firestone work with the Buddy Club N+... that way I could keep the adjustability of the N+?
http://www.airassisted.com/Air....html

The only bag that you can slip over a coilover is the UniversalAir AeroSport bag. You can't use bags like the firestone over coilovers.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Imagine having a spring 5.871 inches in diameter.... Basically if you have 3" all the way around your strut shaft then you'll be ok using the aerosport bags.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

How do you determine the length of the bag? Also I read that you want the ride set at 2/3 stroke... how do you determine that?
tia,
Ron


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (rsxer63)*

should be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mugen front?
ive tried convincing my friend to get projector headlights but hes set on blinding people with his HID's in reflectors


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_should be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mugen front?
ive tried convincing my friend to get projector headlights but hes set on blinding people with his HID's in reflectors









C-West with TSX projectors.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

My stock front springs are 8" long... we have some new caster camber plates that get installed on the coilover before install... this is going to require a 6" spring. Taking this into the equation, is it possible to get different length bags for the front or is there just one length? How do you determine 2/3 stroke?
I am getting real close to doing it so please assist me as I don't want to do this twice.
tia,
Ron


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pic of the interior setup so far...


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

for ur need u should get robutora air cups for coilovers 
that way it can be raise for going into drive ways and will remain the suspension quality for track use !


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*

For thsoe fronts i dont think a Aerosport is going to clear on the inside due to the diameter fo the bag. 
The rears run inside the body, I dont think a Chapman is going to be possible either.. But an Aerosport might work. 
All i can say is get an Aerosport and test fit it for the front, and for the rear and see how it goes.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i hope u checked the specs on those air jacks...if the diameter isnt big enough its not going to lift ur car...
i saw one the other day that had a smaller diameter and took 20 bars to lift 450kg...that translates to 290 psi to lift up 992 lbs...


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed!


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_for ur need u should get robutora air cups for coilovers 
that way it can be raise for going into drive ways and will remain the suspension quality for track use !
$3500 last I heard for just the front cup...


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

Yup.. these will lift the whole car with 150psi. We have test them in pairs so far only, but I know someone who was using the same ones for their car and it worked fine. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## rsxer63 (Jun 16, 2009)

would this work?
https://www.universalairsuspen...id=38


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rsxer63)*

Its possible, I dont think anyone has tried those yet on a VW. 
It doesnt say how much they compress, or anything so idk...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bump from the dead. Bag Riders now works with AirREX for our RSX kits. 

This isn't the best photo, but this is what the kit looks like:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Bump from the dead. Bag Riders now works with AirREX for our RSX kits.
> 
> This isn't the best photo, but this is what the kit looks like:



Will this is a four year old thread, do people even bag those cars?
I cant say I have been asked in recent memory. Maybe there time is coming.


----------



## Coletrane (Feb 18, 2014)

Lets bring this thread back! I have an EP3 civic that I want to bag! You can run rsx suspension parts on it as I'm running rsx spec coilovers. I know that Airrex, Airlift, D2 and Ksport all make kits for the rsx, but does anyone have any experience with them on this application?? Everyone on the civic and rsx forums says "duhh stupiddd get a vw" I'm just like :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I have had experience with the AirForce kit. The front was solid but the rear didn't go low enough (not as low as our customer was on coilovers). We heard through the grape vine that D2 Racing has re-designed their rear kit to go lower, but I haven't had a chance to test it yet.

I would go with AirREX personally.



Coletrane said:


> Lets bring this thread back! I have an EP3 civic that I want to bag! You can run rsx suspension parts on it as I'm running rsx spec coilovers. I know that Airrex, Airlift, D2 and Ksport all make kits for the rsx, but does anyone have any experience with them on this application?? Everyone on the civic and rsx forums says "duhh stupiddd get a vw" I'm just like :facepalm:


----------



## klcorrado05 (Feb 2, 2006)

It's been a while since I've been on here, but isn't this a Vw/Audi tech forum? Why is this here?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

klcorrado05 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here, but isn't this a Vw/Audi tech forum? Why is this here?


:laugh: Not sure


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bump from the dead. Bag Riders now works with AirREX for our RSX kits.
> 
> This isn't the best photo, but this is what the kit looks like:


How much? Any word on Air Lift making some?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

kevin splits said:


> How much? Any word on Air Lift making some?


 Shoot me an email - [email protected] :beer:


----------

